# Permaboss Motif Maker



## Knockouts (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking for someone who owns the Permaboss motif Maker and would like to share the pros/cons and experience in general. Are you a home base business or small business? What are the pros and cons to the Rhinestone biz. 

Thanks
T


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Kristina, I don't own the Permaboss, I chose to go with the DAS Stone Stencil system instead. I do a lot of larger designs and did not want to be limited to the small size of the working space on the Permaboss. It looks like a good system and I had a great conversation with the guy selling it, it just wasn't for me. Also, the DAS system uses my existing vinyl cutter, so I get two machines in one. The "stoning" business can be profitable. You just have to find your market. Most of what I do, as most people in the forum have mentioned, is custom designs. If you are going to do rhinestones, make sure you check out ALL the systems before you choose so you can get something you can grow with.

Good luck.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If you are reffering to the engraver its pretty slow compared to other systems out there.


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hi,

I was thinking of getting a DAS system at ISS Long Beach next month. I do have a vinyl cutter or any other software now for rhinestone use. Do you guys who have various system think the vinyl cutter that they offer with the system is good or should I look into getting a better one that will be compatable.
Thanks


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The cutter they offer is good, I just think it's over priced. Talk to Roger. He got me a Puma III that works perfectly for a whole lot less


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been thinking hard about this because I have to get a machine that will do it for me because doing it by hand bites big time. It's great and all and the shirts/designs come out great but when you run 3 businesses setting stones by hand is not an option. The pernaboss is too small, the engraver is too expensive, and with the DAS system if I can get them to relax on the price I think it will be my choice. I do not need the cutter, I do not need most of what they require only the material to make the templates but of course you can't get that. 

Back to your question, I looked at the permaboss motif maker and I feel that you will be limited in the the size of designs you can output. FOr now I am still looking for the right machine.

Veedub3


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Katrina you can get the material its 435s hartco sand blast material, but you best have a cutter with a bunch of down pressure


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

plan b said:


> Katrina you can get the material its 435s hartco sand blast material, but you best have a cutter with a bunch of down pressure


 
The cutting force for the cutter I have states max 500g. Not sure what that is but will that work?

Katrina


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't see why it won't,, should work just fine I think


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Kristina, I don't own the Permaboss, I chose to go with the DAS Stone Stencil system instead. I do a lot of larger designs and did not want to be limited to the small size of the working space on the Permaboss. It looks like a good system and I had a great conversation with the guy selling it, it just wasn't for me. Also, the DAS system uses my existing vinyl cutter, so I get two machines in one. The "stoning" business can be profitable. You just have to find your market. Most of what I do, as most people in the forum have mentioned, is custom designs. If you are going to do rhinestones, make sure you check out ALL the systems before you choose so you can get something you can grow with.
> 
> Good luck.


hi allhamps

i want to start using rhinestone as well and i know u wrote your cutter can also make rhinestone templates. I have a vinyl cutter which am sure can do the job but I don’t know what material to get. The software I use is winpcsign and I don’t think it can make a template. 

1.what software do u use
2. what material do u make the template on, i know i cant use a wood on the cutter

pls view all link vinyl cutter and  material


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Wola, I use the DAS Stone Stencil System. Basically, the portion of the software that is MOST responsible for doing the rhinestone template designs is the SmartCutPro2 software. However, you can customize what you need to be able to do the designing, so I would recommend that you contact Tim Allen at DAS to help determine if your current cutter will interface with the software and what else you may need. Their software handles a lot of cutters, but I would be remiss if I tried to tell you which ones. Also, as far as the material, I have tried everything from the Hartco425 sandblast, to the material that they sell for rhinestone templates with Cricut, and I honestly have to say that the template material sold by DAS is by far the best. It's a little more expensive, but when you weigh that against the ease of cutting and weeding, as well as the durability of the templates, it pays for itself. Also, DAS has come out with some unique tools for its rhinestone system, that make doing multicolor, multisize designs, as well as larger designs, a complete breeze. I have to say overall, the DAS system is by far the easiest one to use. I've tried a few others, as well as doing it in CorelDraw. Those methods work, but DAS's unique method of what I like to call "point and click" rhinestone placement is fast and ver accurate. I first came across the DAS Stone Stencil system in late 2007. I went to their website, looked at the videos, and was sold from the start. Since I purchased my system in 11/2007, it has recovered the cost of the system. I actually more than tripled my income in the first 3-4 months after getting the system, and I didn't even read all the manuals. IT'S JUST THAT SIMPLE TO USE. I would recommend that you go to their site: Digital Art Solutions: Rhinestone Template & Heat Transfer System, check out the videos, and give Tim a call. Those guys are great and they can help you move forward.

Good luck.


----------



## helenh (Dec 30, 2007)

[post removed at the request of the author after being pressured by the company]


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. I think customer service/tech support is even more important that the machine itself. I must admit the guy had a very good sales pitch when I spoke to him, I'm just glad I didn't let my emotions grab hold of me and buy.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I had the endless machine and sold it and went to a cams - Best thing we ever did - I think Cams is a better machine and you don't wait 6 - 48 hours for support. Runs faster and better than the endless. We placed an order for some Hoppers in Nov. they didn't arrive until Jan. - Luckly the machine was still running but 60 days for some parts is not good. Check around but I think you will find many customers with the same opinion.


----------

